# Bolivian Ram + new planted tank



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

-10 gallon tank (had) 
-large drift woods(found in local river, yes in vermont!boiled) 
-filter is equivilant to a wisper EX70 (had) 
-ecco complete whole 20 lbs bag ($38 ) 
Lighting- 
-new 20"lights ($46 ) 
- Life-Glo T8 15 watt bulb($18 ) 
- 20" Vera top ($16) 
Invertibrates- 
- 11 gost shrimp ($8 )

Plants- 
-3x Red lily bulbs ($3) 
-2x bunches of unknow plants.Maybe some kind of corkscrew swords ($7) 
-2x bunches of some kind of short forground plant.Maybe pine apple something ($7) 
-3x more unknow plants

http://www.facebook.com/v/89599078854 
Here is a video. I can't get the photos right! sorry for the video skills!

Any suggestion on new plants or equipment would be great! I was wondering if the lights would be sufficent?

I was hoping to get maybe some fish-
-bolivian ram of some sort. 
-cardinal tetra
-fresh water puffer i believe it is the spotted... :-? 
Would you say it would be okay to have the rams with a school of tetras? Or if anyone knows the tetras with the puffer?? And if none of the above how many tetras you think would be okay. The filter i am running was on my 55 gallon so that tank is CLEAN! :fish:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I don't think the puffer would do well with the tetras, it would probably nip at them or kill them. A bolivian might be ok, but there might be some smaller apistos that would be better suited for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

_1 Bolivian might be okay_...A pair would be a bit cramped in a 10G tank.

There's not alot you can do with this size tank as far as cichlids go. This is more of a "grow out" tank in the cichlid world.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

What a pretty tank. The plants and shrimp are very nice!
Instead of cichlids, 
6 or 8 Ember Tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae) would look great, school nicely and get along 
fine with the shrimp in that tank.
hth,


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah the size is an issue! i thought that my 55 gallon was big until i got those jacks! I like the look of the Ember Tetras. That is the contrast i was looking for! I saw cardinals for the contras as well. I will see what my fish stores has. Some plants will be added. I am waiting things out a bit to see if my soil, lights, filter, and water will be a good environment for those plants. They are 3 weeks old or so. I will wait about 2 more weeks to see if they stay nice and lush. I am getting more nutrients this week along with one oto and maybe some cherry shrimps. I have to find out if the my future fish will eat these guys. i dont want my $3 shimp being eaten by a 1 dollar fish :roll: . Ill try to keep you guys posted! thanks for the help!
Matt


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Also watch out for the ghost shrimp eating small fish, which they are known to do.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

_More than one jack in a 55G? _

Oh, well...That's another thread...


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

i already started that thread about my 55gallon like 3 months ago...  . Monday im hoping to get some more plants maybe, cherry shrimp, and looking at some schools of fish to put in.


----------

